# Alpha Watches



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi to all,

This is my first real post so please be gentle.

Having read some good reveiws recently of Alpha watches, I decided to take the plunge and ordered 3 of them, the first 2 of which arrived this morning. Most or all of the Alpha models are homages\ clones\ knockoffs (take your pick to suit your point of view), however I have to say the quality of the 2 watches I have so far received is exceptional for the price paid. I believe that the Alpha range is actually manufactured by the Tanjin-Seagull watch factory in China. This company has been producing watches since 1955 and I think they produce their own movements. The models I received today are a Seamaster & a Speedmaster and the 3rd an Oyster date is due shortly. To prevent this post being overlong I will just give details here of the Seamaster and will post details of the other later.

Alpha Seamaster

Price: Â£39 delivered

Weight: 184 grams (Heavy)

Size: 45mm inc crown, 47mm lug to lug

Screw down crown (the thread stub is quite short & a bit fiddly to screw onto

after adjustment).

Dial functions are: Month @12, Day @9, 24hr @6, Date Window @3



















The bracelet appears very well made, probably worth the price alone. Bracelet may be tight fit for those with 8" wrists or bigger.










Case Back is solid & engraved










Overall this appears to be a lot of watch for the money. On the downside it is a shame that the water resistance is only 3 ATM and there is no true Chrono function (not that these features can be expected at this price). However I am sure that with a proper chrono and improved water resistance they could ask considerably more for this baby.

Photos are by Bill fisher from the PMWF

Comments regarding time keeping to follow later

Cheers

Richard


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Richard, never heard of them but they look an astonishing amount of watch for the cash.









Superb pics btw.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its nice that a chinease company is making their own watches instead of just making fakes, even though thats very Omega Seamaster influenced, as Mark says probably good value for the money, I know Seagull make a very nice looking manual wind 2 register chrono in a vintage style that looks very good, with understated Chinease script on the dial, Ive said it before but I bet the quality will improve rapidly and they will be a big force in watchmaking in the future, I bet when Japan started to make watches people diddnt take them that seriously...


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Its nice that a chinease company is making their own watches instead of just making fakes, even though thats very Omega Seamaster influenced, as Mark says probably good value for the money, I know Seagull make a very nice looking manual wind 2 register chrono in a vintage style that looks very good, with understated Chinease script on the dial, Ive said it before but I bet the quality will improve rapidly and they will be a big force in watchmaking in the future, I bet when Japan started to make watches people diddnt take them that seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly all the Alphas models are clones of Rolexes\Omegas ect. but I agree that this is preferable to them selling fakes. I don't have a problem with buying homages\copies as the originals are out of my reach, but I do draw the line at wearing fakes.

Alpha occasionaly offer some models with the Seagull 30 minute manual chrono but these appear infrequently and always sell for a premium.

Richard


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think it's a shame that they can't come up with something distinctive of their own.

Then I'd be interested







.

I suppose it may come in time but they have to produce what sells.

Give it a good testing Richard and get back with the results







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is a pic of the manual wind chrono, Id love to get on if anyone knows how!!!!

Pm's only









40mm










Picture borrowed without permission


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

the are very nice and Vintage-esque indeed in look and operation because

they use a Venus copied movement - crown wheel of course and decorated...

its good to see an all chinese watch that is not a fake or a fromage/Homage


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I wonder if Roy can get any of these chronos







? I bet they'd sell....to me anyway.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It almost looks as if someone has had the idea of branding them as "Alpha" rather than as fake "Omega"


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Alpha looks like a decent watch for the money, however I think the vintage style chronographs are the absolute bizzness







Any chance you could send me a pm telling me where you can get them from please? If it's the same place you've already told me about then please ignore this request.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love those `old` style chrono`s
















Weird that a thread on Chinese watches should appear now as this arrived via ebay for a tenner yesterday.









*Shancheng, Fang Zhen, 17 Zuan*



























It`s in excellent condition and has kept good time since arriving, I bought it as I fancied the idea of a proper `Chinese` watch and I`m pleased with it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s an enlargement from the sellers photo, I gather from the PMWF that these movements appear to be based on the A. Schild AS1130A.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I heard somewhere that China now produces 75% ot the worlds clocks and watches!


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

I have 3 Alphas and they are great value for the money. I have an Alpha Submariner and Explorer 2 GMT that both came with a solid link bracelet that would cost more in the U.S. than the watches. The third has a true Jump Hour movement. The GMT has a 24 hour GMT hand that, though twitchy and a little tricky to set, can be independently set, unlike the ones on the $180+ Vostok Europe watches (the Alpha cost $42). The movement on my Submariner clone ( $34) is amazingly accurate-- it recently lost 10 seconds over 8 days-- eat that COSC!

I read a posting where the guy had a watchmaker open up a $40 Alpha to see what was inside. The watchmaker was surprised to find that the movement was obviously copied from a Rolex, although the parts were all thicker and more coarsely made. Still, he said that the movement is what he would have expected to find in a $150 watch, not a $40 one.

Just remember-- though they may look like Rolex divers ( twice, people who sell or repair Rolexes have glanced at my Pepsi bezeled GMT and thought I was wearing a Rolex-- boy, were they surprised!) Alphas seem to come with only 30M WR-- and some independent testing has shown they'll probably conk out at 25M or less.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Pleased to hear someone else has also had the same positive experience with Alpha watches . Below are some photos of the Alpha Speedmaster which I think looks even better in the flesh than in the pictures. Definately my favourite of my 3 Alphas, the dogs danglies IMO.

Alpha Speedmaster approx Â£31 delivered. Pictures are the sellers.










Again the bracelet is of excellent quality, all soild links










The watch is quite deep, don't know if this is same as the original Speedmaster.










They also do the Speedy with this lovely white dial (I feel another order coming on).










Won't bore you with dimensions\ specifications ect, so PM me you need any info.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard 'Mothman'................you'll like it here, lots of excellent watches and some very nice people too.









Love that seagull, very nice indeed.









......and the Alphas look absolutely fantastic for the Â£









Its a slight shame that they're only 3ATM and not a chrono, but at that price and quality it seems pretty good to me

Really fancy a Speedy, but dont think the funds will strech at the moment, so in the mean time an Alpha would do very nicely indeed.







Got to be woth a look at that price.

PM sent









many thanks,

Mark.


----------

